# Unir dos Tx a un mismo Rx en RS232



## randall (Nov 2, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro, estoy haciendo unas pruebas y necesito revisar lo que entra y sale de un puerto serial, pero solo utilizando un solo puerto en la pc, me voy a explicar mejor...

Tengo una comunicación entre dos equipos por medio de RS232, lo que yo necesito es meterme en el medio y revisar todo lo que pasa por allí, pero solamente utilizando un puerto serial en mi computador, por allí me han comentado con colocando diodos pero no me han sabido explicar y  la verdad no se como buscar este tema en el foro, si esta repetido les pido disculpas y me indiquen donde esta este foro y cerrar esto, si no les pido el favor que me ayuden por que quisiera desarrollar esa idea, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 2, 2011)

a ver si nos entendemos...la comunicación RS232 es una comunicación serie...por ende tenemos un cable de RX y uno de TX...

la computadora tiene puertos serie y por ende, como todos los equipos en la red RS232 funcionan igual, pueden ir conectados todos en paralelo...enganchados

por ende, si la pc podés hacerla que sea transparente y tome todo lo que va y todo lo que viene y lo almacene


----------



## Scooter (Nov 2, 2011)

No se puede. Si que puedes poner dos RX a un TX pero no al revés .
Además si lo que quieres es averiguar que pasa, necesitas añadir dos RX para saber que dice un extremo y el otro. No necesitas añadir ningún TX.


----------



## flashmcarthur (Nov 4, 2011)

Por lo que pones, parece que quieres hacer un "sniffer" de RS232, así que seria un solo TX y 2 RX.
En si, si solo es monitorizar, necesitarias 2 RS232, uno para cada TX, porque sino solo verás una de las 2 comunicaciones.

El problema, como te indican, es que como mezcles señales de TX, te cargarás la comunicación, ya que un puerto serie es punto a punto.

Con un solo puerto serie, es "pinchar" en los TX con el RX del PC, y montando el terminal a la misma velocidad de comunicación del puerto podrás ver que pasa.

Si ves que la señal se degrada, y se interrumpe la comunicación, es posible que necesites regenerar la señal con algún circuito complementario.


----------



## randall (Nov 8, 2011)

Con un solo puerto serial uno puede ver las dos señales, en el primer dibujo se muestra lo que yo quiero hacer, y en la segunda se muestra como lo hice, muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DSP (Nov 8, 2011)

Ambos estan mal. Nunca debes conectar TX con TX

Ignorando por ahora el bloque "PC", El TX del dispositivo 1 se encuentra conectado con el TX del dispositivo2. Esto provoca un corto cuando ambos quieren imponer un estado contrario al otro. Además no es logico. El tx transmite y debe estar conectado con rx que recibe.

Por otro lado, si unes rx con rx no existe problema electricamente hablando pero ambos estan esperando a que el otro envie datos.

Lo correcto es
RX <- TX y
TX -> RX


----------



## randall (Nov 8, 2011)

Perdón, me equivoque,  Tx con Rx respectivamente, ya arregle las imágenes y las monte de nuevo.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2011)

¿Y los diodos que pintan?
¿Es que la señal RS232 es ahora solo de positivos y no hay negativos? Eso tampoco funcionará.


----------



## randall (Nov 8, 2011)

a mi me funciona, si quieres pruebalo, o si quieres te monto un vídeo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 8, 2011)

pss:pssues si va, me cayo 	pss: aunque no tenga mucho fundamento


Por cierto ese sniffer solo será half duplex y no sabes quien "habla"


----------



## DSP (Nov 8, 2011)

Puede ser, pero solo si utilizas comunicacion half-duplex, es decir, los tx no hablan simultaneamente. Primero habla uno y luego el otro. Si fuera full-duplex, los datos (bits) se mezclarian y despues como lo separas por soft??


----------



## randall (Nov 9, 2011)

claro compañeros, primero la comunicación debe ser half-duplex, por que si no jamas entenderé nada, y ademas no los separo, yo, se según el protocolo que estoy analizando, se quien habla y cual es la trama que manda, la próxima modificación sera por pic, con ese si lo puedo encabezar y dividir de mejor forma jajajajajajaja, aquí les dejo unas fotos...


----------

